# Vetassess technical interview cook



## navjot17 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi guys, i am going to have a skype interview with vetassess and my occupation is cook. I have no clue about the questions they ask, any help from anyone who has given their interview would be highly appreciated.


Regards,
Nav


----------



## zobie (Jan 18, 2015)

HI
I am also waiting on a skype interview for vetassess and my occupation is a cook. Did you have your interview?

what was it like?
please can you advise and let me know what it was like.... and what sort of things they ask?

kind regards

zoe


----------

